# Random question



## Brittykb (Aug 23, 2017)

So ill be getting 2 new baby rats in a few weeks when i was choosing my babies i was looking at the list of all the types and somehad RE and Self. I found out what self means but not sure what RE means?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Red-eyed I believe.


----------



## Brittykb (Aug 23, 2017)

Ah that makes sense! Lol thank you

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

